
Little Man Computer Emulator - ingve
http://paulhankin.github.io/lmc/lmc.html
======
ingve
According to Wikipedia, "The Little Man Computer (LMC) is an instructional
model of a computer, created by Dr. Stuart Madnick in 1965." [0]

LMC Documentation and User's Guide: [1]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_man_computer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_man_computer)

[1]
[http://www.povinelli.org/teaching/eece2710/lmc.html](http://www.povinelli.org/teaching/eece2710/lmc.html)

